# Male or Female OB peacock?



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought I would be able to figure it out on my own but i never could, and googles way is confusing.
please help as I want to get a the oppisite sex to make some babies 
thanks guys.....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm confused. You seem to know he is a male... male color, male fins, behavior. That is how male Malawi cichlids act when they are feeling dominant.

A female would be duller, without any shiny color. They are hybrids so there is no such thing as a "pure" OB Peacock. Each one can look different.


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't know what it is, but it does lock lips with my kadango and my livingstoni.

but ill just get like 3 more OB and prey for the best.

thanks noki


----------

